# New Kayak



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Well I just sold my boat. That gave me 2 options for fishing: 1) Stick to the shore or 2) Buy a kayak. I decided to buy a kayak, and just so happened to purchase Tug's former ride.  Im hoping to get out on the water at some point sunday (possibly the Hot Ditch). This will be my first launch with a kayak, so I wouldnt mind having a partner. If anyone is thinking about going out, let me know and hopefully we can team up.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Enjoy, Enjoy, Enjoy*

Hope you like the ride , it is a proven fish catcher ......PEACE OUT

Signed, UpRight...formally known as TugCapn.....LOL


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

u buying a newboat tug?


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice choice Mr. Morgan.....

Watch out, because the fish like to run under that boat when they get close...(first hand experience here). 

If you're wading, then bring a bang stick and a gaff, because otherwise, you'll be swimming!!!! 

Skunk


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

Ive been hunting someone to team the hot ditch with ill go if its after 100pm ish
Pm if you wanna hook up


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Ride 135*



bmcox86 said:


> u buying a newboat tug?


Yes Sir, Already got it purchased & it's being rigged as this is being typed . As soon as I can get off this boat, I'll be on that one :fishing:


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*New Rodeo Event*



SkunkApe said:


> Nice choice Mr. Morgan.....
> 
> Watch out, because the fish like to run under that boat when they get close...(first hand experience here).
> 
> ...


HEHEHE....I guess we can call that event a double header, Tug captures Pup , Pup captures Skunk , Skunk goes swimming..,then Skunk captured :beer::beer::beer::beer:......PEACE OUT STINKY


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*tug? If You Turtle A Ride 135........im Gonna Have To Give Up On Ya!*


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

SkunkApe said:


> Nice choice Mr. Morgan.....
> 
> Watch out, because the fish like to run under that boat when they get close...(first hand experience here).


Tug is notorious for wrappin' yah up with reds... atleast he didn't get yer anchor line in the process. I disconnected my anchor line to free the line from it, and myself, while trying to help land the fish... well "Steve" forgot to reconnect the anchor line... let's just say chasin' down a runaway yak, in flip flops... in that mud sucks!


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

red fish, I can do 1:00ish...just have to check the tides so we know how its gonna look


----------

